# Yoda is clearly a Goblin



## Methinkus (May 28, 2002)

Any claim made that Yoda is of gnomish descent is slanderous and untrue.  Yoda is clearly of Goblinoid descent, and it is time he is recognized as such.  More than that, he is the ultimate template for the Goblins-with-impressive-character-levels that many young DM’s like to throw at characters to teach them a thing or two about underestimating their opponents.

He exhibits many goblin-like personality traits as well: a tendency to avoid combat unless it is absolutely necessary, he surrounded himself with likeminded individuals who would fight to protect him, when he was faced with ultimate loss he ran and hid in a swamp, and of course the speech impediment.

We have heard enough of people using Yoda as an example of a m@d l33+ gnome and whatnot.  It is time he is recognized for what he is: a glorious little goblin.


----------



## Umbran (May 28, 2002)

Yoda is not a goblin.  He's a kobold who has had plastic surgery.  Check out the sorcerous powers!


----------



## bwgwl (May 28, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Yoda is not a goblin.  He's a kobold who has had plastic surgery.  Check out the sorcerous powers! *




what's this?? more slander? 

goblins can be sorcerers too!

besides, check out them ears! kobolds don't have ears.


----------



## A2Z (May 28, 2002)

I thought he was a superball


----------



## Umbran (May 28, 2002)

bwgwl said:
			
		

> *
> besides, check out them ears! kobolds don't have ears. *




Well, for one thing, that depends on who'se artwork you look at, the old Monstrous Manual kobold has rather Yoda-like ears.  For another, what part of "plastic surgery" fails to include ears? 

Also, goblins *can* be sorcerors, but kobolds are better at it.  And Yoda'd have to be the best of the best, not the best of the second-best.


----------



## Leopold (May 28, 2002)

goblin...definately a goblin..


----------



## hong (May 28, 2002)

*Bah*

Yoda is a gremlin. The ears clinch it.


Hong "gremlins... in... spaaaace!" Ooi


----------



## bwgwl (May 29, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Also, goblins *can* be sorcerors, but kobolds are better at it.  And Yoda'd have to be the best of the best, not the best of the second-best.  *




oh come on! everyone knows the favored class of space goblins is Jedi consular.


----------

